
Consumer science (a.k.a. home economics) as a college major - guard0g
https://www.dallasnews.com/opinion/commentary/2018/08/04/bring-back-home-economics-class-kids-lack-basic-life-skills
======
westurner
> _That 's why we need to bring back the old home economics class. Call it
> "Skills for Life" and make it mandatory in high schools. Teach basic
> economics along with budgeting, comparison shopping, basic cooking skills
> and time management._

Some Jupyter notebooks for these topics that work with
[https://mybinder.org](https://mybinder.org) could be super helpful. A self-
paced edX course could also be a great intro to teaching oneself though online
learning.

* Personal Finance (budgets, interest, growth, inflation, retirement)

* Food Science (nutrition, meal planning for n people, food prep safety, how long certain things can safely be left out on the counter)

* Productivity Skills (GTD, context switching overhead, calendar, email labels, memo app / shared task lists)

~~~
westurner
There were FACS (Family and Consumer Studies/Sciences) courses in our middle
and high school curricula. Nutrition, cooking, sewing; family planning, carry
a digital baby for awhile

Home economics
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_economics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_economics)

* Family planning

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_planning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_planning)

> * _Personal Finance (budgets, interest, growth, inflation, retirement)_

Personal Finance
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_finance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_finance)

Khan Academy > College, careers, and more > Personal finance
[https://www.khanacademy.org/college-careers-more/personal-
fi...](https://www.khanacademy.org/college-careers-more/personal-finance)

"CS 007: Personal Finance For Engineers"
[https://cs007.blog](https://cs007.blog)

[https://reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki](https://reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki)

> * _Food Science (nutrition, meal planning for n people, food prep safety,
> how long certain things can safely be left out on the counter)_

Food Science
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_science](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_science)

Dietary management
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietary_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietary_management)

Nutrition Education:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutrition_Education](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutrition_Education)

MyPlate
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MyPlate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MyPlate)

Healthy Eating Plate [https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/healthy-
eating-...](https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/healthy-eating-
plate/)

How to make salads, smoothies, sandwiches

How to compost and avoid unnecessary packaging

* School, College, Testing, "How Children Learn"

GED, SAT, ACT, MCAT, LSAT, GRE, GMAT, ASVAB

Defending a Thesis, Bar Exam, Boards

Khan Academy > College, careers, and more
[https://www.khanacademy.org/college-careers-
more](https://www.khanacademy.org/college-careers-more)

Educational Testing [https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/educational-
testing](https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/educational-testing)

529 Plans (can be used for qualifying educational expenses for any person)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/529_plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/529_plan)

Middle School "Glimpse" project: Past, Present, Future. Present, Future: plan
your 4-year highschool course plan, pick 3 careers, pick 3 colleges (and how
much they cost)

High school literature: write a narrative essay for college admissions

* Health and Medicine

How to add emergency contact and health information to your phone, carseat
(ICE: In Case of Emergency)

How to get health insurance (
[https://healthcare.gov/](https://healthcare.gov/) )

"What's your blood type?" (?!)

Khan Academy > Science > Health and Medicine
[https://www.khanacademy.org/science/health-and-
medicine](https://www.khanacademy.org/science/health-and-medicine)

------
guard0g
My congresswoman (and senatorial candidate) majored in home economics.

